# File Bowie



## godogs57 (Oct 17, 2016)

Completed this recently. 1950's era Heller file, Sambar Stag handle, Nickle silver guard and buttcap. Timber rattler and leather sheath rounds out the package. The file took the heat treating and tempering well...she's very sharp. 

Hope you like:


----------



## Horns (Oct 17, 2016)

Dadgum. She is sweet. The whole package is super


----------



## WayneB (Oct 17, 2016)

now that is one spectacular combo!

These knives you make a collection or for sale?


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 17, 2016)

Another super nice one Hank


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 17, 2016)

WayneB said:


> now that is one spectacular combo!
> 
> These knives you make a collection or for sale?



They are all for sale. This one is sold though. It's an expensive hobby for me. If I call it a job then it turns into work. Been making em for 35 years.....closing in on 2500 made thus far according to my records.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## carver (Oct 17, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## marknga (Oct 17, 2016)

Can't think of a better way to to describe it... Beautiful


----------



## bg7m (Oct 18, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

That is a beauty!


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 23, 2016)

You keep records? Nice work!


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 26, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> You keep records? Nice work!



Um hmm....and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 27, 2016)

Jismessinwidja on the record keeping (I ought to do better, just got tired of trying to keep up with it).
Most don't understand just how big a pain it is to "carve" your buttcap to match the naturalness of the stag (without messing up the stag itself. If done right it's nice and yours is nice.


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks! 
Yeah, that took about an hour and a half with a dreamel tool and both cutting and polishing bits. Pain in the caboose, but gotta be done right. 

I appreciate your noticing that....


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 27, 2016)

Beautiful work Hank.


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 28, 2016)

That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 2, 2016)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2016)

Beautiful work!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 2, 2016)

Wow!! That's a nice one.


----------

